# Mantis-Video



## Bernd (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello,

my name is Bernd. I love mantids since 20 Years. I made a video of some of them.







I hope you enjoy it,

Greetings, Bernd


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## rlechols (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice video! I usually take stills of my mantids--maybe I should try a video project.


----------



## Ian (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice video Bernd  What species have you kept in the past?

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 27, 2006)

i likes the funky mooozic !!! that was great . i been in bed the last few days with the summer flu and now i seen that i feel alot better


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jun 27, 2006)

what species is the grey mantis? is it actually grey or is it just the lighting?


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 27, 2006)

i think it was an african mantis (i have seen gray mantids)


----------



## Bernd (Jun 29, 2006)

Hello,

the grey mantis is a Mantis religiosa, male.

The light lets the animal appear grey.

It is from Mallorca.

Here is a little video from a holiday 2004 when I found some mantids:






Greetings, Bernd


----------

